# Sweet? or Spicy? Goose



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hope you guys like this, it was new to me and was great.

Jalapenos peppers
Goose or duck breast, or other wild meat, w/ marinade
Bacon strips
Toothpicks
Hungry stomach

1. Cut peppers in halves and remove seeds, then soak in cool water.
2. Slice meat into strips, about the size of your peppers.
3. Place meat in your choice of tasty marinade.
4. Place meat in your pepper halves, wrap bacon strip around it.
5. Stick a tooth pick through it to hold together.
6. Put on the grill.

I used goose breast, and it was great. You really have to watch your cook time. It is surprising how much difference a couple of minutes can make. To remove the heat from your peppers, soak them in cold water, leave in the fridge. Change out the water from time to time. The longer they are in the water, the less heat they will have, but you will still get the flavor. It was great b/c in one bite you might get some spice from the pepper, and the next you could get a sweeter taste from it. It was really good. Just remember to really watch the cook time. Hope you like this, I'd like to hear any variations or marinades.


----------



## optimator (Dec 30, 2004)

Before you wrap the breast around the pepper, put cream cheese in the japaleno :beer:


----------

